# Pine Tree-Blue/Green Bark



## iceman536 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, new member here hoping someone can help identify this problem. It occurs mainly on the trunk on the lower half of the tree, though there are some spots on the branches too. The tree is 10 yrs old and roughly 18-20 foot high. Any ideas on what it is and how I treat it? See photo. Thank you in advance!

Ice


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

It looks like lichens http://www.lichen.com/biology.html


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 16, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> It looks like lichens http://www.lichen.com/biology.html



Yes sir :agree2:


----------



## iceman536 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. I may try to kill it, not sure yet.

Urban, I live in Southgate!


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

iceman536 said:


> Thanks to both of you. I may try to kill it, not sure yet.
> 
> Urban, I live in Southgate!



no need to.


----------



## iceman536 (Jun 16, 2010)

The other problem with this tree is the wind has blown it to grow crooked, starting to uproot the root ball. I had a tree service come out and they suggested an industrial strength staking system using a ratchet to tighten the strap occassionally and watering a lot to settle the soil on the low end of the root ball. As soon as Miss Dig marks my utilities I am staking it using a gas pipe as my post. Of course the tree area has my gas meter and sprinkler system.

Hoping this is a good solution. Sound reasonable?


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

iceman536 said:


> The other problem with this tree is the wind has blown it to grow crooked, starting to uproot the root ball. I had a tree service come out and they suggested an industrial strength staking system using a ratchet to tighten the strap occassionally and watering a lot to settle the soil on the low end of the root ball. As soon as Miss Dig marks my utilities I am staking it using a gas pipe as my post. Of course the tree area has my gas meter and sprinkler system.
> 
> Hoping this is a good solution. Sound reasonable?



hard to say over the internet you could stake it your self not hard


----------



## iceman536 (Jun 17, 2010)

Not hard if you can tie knots. I need knot tying school.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

iceman536 said:


> Not hard if you can tie knots. I need knot tying school.


You can save money do it yourself also you can use light cable and use clamps to connect it.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 17, 2010)

Ice,

Do NOT kill the lichen. They are not harming anything and in fact, are an indicator of good air conditions.

Also please post photos before staking. Watering the soil to make it settle may compound the issue as this may be a soil failure rather than a root issue.

Sylvia


----------



## iceman536 (Jun 17, 2010)

S Mc said:


> Ice,
> 
> Do NOT kill the lichen. They are not harming anything and in fact, are an indicator of good air conditions.
> 
> ...



Here, take a look. I appreciate your interest and opinion, thank you.

Edit: Photo tree3 - It was hard to get a good shot of the root ball. On the left side those are dead branches I trimmed off, not roots!


----------



## S Mc (Jun 17, 2010)

Ice, I just reread your intentions. If I am understanding you correctly DO NOT USE A GAS PIPE AS A POST!!!! But perhaps you did not mean your gas line but a spare piece of pipe you had from a past project.

What I am seeing here is a tree species that is going to get large planted way too close to the house. It also is very thinly leafed and should not have blown over due to "sail" factor; therefore, I am suspicious of what is going on in the root system.

I would recommend some root excavation investigation. After ten years this tree should have been well-anchored in the ground. The fact that it is not is a concern. I would want to find out why it is weakly connected prior to staking or guying.

Sylvia


----------



## iceman536 (Jun 17, 2010)

S Mc said:


> Ice, I just reread your intentions. If I am understanding you correctly DO NOT USE A GAS PIPE AS A POST!!!! But perhaps you did not mean your gas line but a spare piece of pipe you had from a past project.
> 
> What I am seeing here is a tree species that is going to get large planted way too close to the house. It also is very thinly leafed and should not have blown over due to "sail" factor; therefore, I am suspicious of what is going on in the root system.
> 
> ...



No, I am using an unused gas pipe since those are strong pipes. My gas meter is close by so I am waiting for Miss Dig to mark off the utility locations so when I drive my gas pipe in I don't explode.

The area where the tree is planted is a huge wind tunnel. We have an open field in back and the wind between the houses is fierce. I live near Detroit which has an average wind speed equal to that of the "Windy City". The tree has been growing crooked for several years.

I have no idea how to find out why it is weakly connected but if it is how would I "fix" it without staking?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 17, 2010)

iceman536 said:


> Urban, I live in Southgate!



I live in Warren, work in Troy. Have you ever attended any MGIA classes in Southfield?


----------



## iceman536 (Jun 17, 2010)

Urban Forester said:


> I live in Warren, work in Troy. Have you ever attended any MGIA classes in Southfield?



Nope - had to Google it just to know what it stood for.


----------



## elmnut (Jun 19, 2010)

looks like it needs basal pruning to me


----------



## S Mc (Jun 20, 2010)

Ice, I almost never say this....but....I would seriously consider removing this tree and replacing with a more appropriate species for the conditions. 

You can't fix this tree in this situation. Staking it will delay the inevitable. In addition to the wind, you have rock on top of weed fabric. Which, in addition to not allowing any organic matter to decompose into the ground, our experience out here shows that this encourages trees to be shallow rooted. 

You have a narrow area, with a high wind tunnel effect. Consider a species that will fill the void, but put up with the circumstances. An upright growing, tough species might be a better choice.

Sylvia


----------

